# ma a sto punto..che ci mangiamo?



## Miciolidia (26 Novembre 2008)

http://www.affaritaliani.it/cronache/smbiente-pesticidi-in-tavola-su261108.html


...e se scelgo il pesce mi becco il mercurio e diossine


...e se scelgo la carne mi becco gli estrogeni


e allora passo alla frutta e verdura...e leggiamo  qua sopra...


chi di voi ha l'orticello?


----------



## brugola (26 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.affaritaliani.it/cronache/smbiente-pesticidi-in-tavola-su261108.html
> 
> 
> ...e se scelgo il pesce mi becco il mercurio e diossine
> ...


 io..ma le mie verdure non si mangiano...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io..ma le mie verdure non si mangiano...


e che ci fai collane?


----------



## brugola (26 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e che ci fai collane?


ma no pistola..me le fumo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.affaritaliani.it/cronache/smbiente-pesticidi-in-tavola-su261108.html
> 
> 
> ...e se scelgo il pesce mi becco il mercurio e diossine
> ...


zucca, patate, melanzane, arance, limoni, albicocche, noci, lattuga, pomodori e zucchine


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.affaritaliani.it/cronache/smbiente-pesticidi-in-tavola-su261108.html
> 
> 
> ...e se scelgo il pesce mi becco il mercurio e diossine
> ...


io.... o meglio, lo hanno vari miei parenti quindi qualcosa scrocco sempre...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io..ma le mie verdure non si mangiano...



come fa a crescerti? hai una serra?


----------



## brugola (27 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> come fa a crescerti? hai una serra?


pane amore e fantasia


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*insomma...*

Grazie al cielo qui ci sono un mucchio di piccoli produttori artigianali che di schifezze non ne fanno e vendono quello che si mangiano anche loro.
Sotto casa ho una cascina con ortaglia privata dove posso andare a piluccare liberamente.
Hanno polli e galline ovaiole... ed a 200 mt c'é un casaro che fa ottimi formaggi etc, e vicino c'é un mulino ad acqua (c'é il torrente) con macina in pietra che vende farina bianca e gialla (con germe di grano... che sarebbe proibito per legge perché ci fanno l'olio di germe di grano venduto a peso d'oro) e vi garantisco che la farina col germe é davvero un'altra cosa!!!
Quasi tutti i coltivatori e gli allevatori hanno alveari ed in questa zona iol miele é di primordine essendoci moltissimi boschi di acacie robinie.
Questa é 
Insomma cerco di controbattere quanto possibile le schifezze che ci propinano, e da queste parti non é difficilissimo, ma capisco di dovermi ritenere una privilegiata...
Bruja


----------



## brugola (27 Novembre 2008)

e via..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo qui ci sono un mucchio di piccoli produttori artigianali che di schifezze non ne fanno e vendono quello che si mangiano anche loro.
> Sotto casa ho una cascina con ortaglia privata dove posso andare a piluccare liberamente.
> Hanno polli e galline ovaiole... ed a 200 mt c'é un casaro che fa ottimi formaggi etc, e vicino c'é un mulino ad acqua (c'é il torrente) con macina in pietra che vende farina bianca e gialla (con germe di grano... che sarebbe proibito per legge perché ci fanno l'olio di germe di grano venduto a peso d'oro) e vi garantisco che la farina col germe é davvero un'altra cosa!!!
> Quasi tutti i coltivatori e gli allevatori hanno alveari ed in questa zona iol miele é di primordine essendoci moltissimi boschi di acacie robinie.
> ...


bel posto, lucky you!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma abiti vicino al mulino bianco?


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*cornetto malignetto*



cornofrancese ha detto:


> bel posto, lucky you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, ma c'é un bellissimo ed antico mulino ad acqua proprio sotto al declivio del mio giardino, fa parte di un piccolo borgo storico tutto in pietra e d'estate vengono a farci gite le scolaresche.
Bruja


----------



## Old matilde (27 Novembre 2008)

Faccio l'orto: pomodori e poi la salsa, zucchine e un pò vanno sottolio, l'aglio, fra un pò i carciofi e l'insalata, il radicchio rosso mi è morto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . 
Si raccolgono le noci e le mandorle, le nespole e le sorbole e i funghi.
Marmellate di mele cotogne, prugne e fichi, fichi secchi e con le mandorle. Anchio come Bruya ho il mulino vicino per la farina e la farina da polenta, le uova dai vicini che allevano conigli, polli, maiali, oche, anatre e vanno a caccia di cinghiali e selvaggina.. si fanno pagare eh, ma la carne è spettacolare. 
Dai vicini si prende nell'orto quello che manca e in cambio ci si scambia favori.
Facciamo il vino bianco e rosso, l'olio, il vinsanto e per natale si apre il nocino!
C'è poco tempo per fare il resto che si potrebbe come il pane, la pasta... in pratica il supermercato lo evito il più possibile.


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo qui ci sono un mucchio di piccoli produttori artigianali che di schifezze non ne fanno e vendono quello che si mangiano anche loro.
> Sotto casa ho una cascina con ortaglia privata dove posso andare a piluccare liberamente.
> Hanno polli e galline ovaiole... ed a 200 mt c'é un casaro che fa ottimi formaggi etc, e vicino c'é un mulino ad acqua (c'é il torrente) con macina in pietra che vende farina bianca e gialla (con germe di grano... che sarebbe proibito per legge perché ci fanno l'olio di germe di grano venduto a peso d'oro) e vi garantisco che la farina col germe é davvero un'altra cosa!!!
> Quasi tutti i coltivatori e gli allevatori hanno alveari ed in questa zona iol miele é di primordine essendoci moltissimi boschi di acacie robinie.
> ...



La farina senza germe dura alcuni anni, quella col germe diventa rancida in pochi mesi perché contiene olio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo qui ci sono un mucchio di piccoli produttori artigianali che di schifezze non ne fanno e vendono quello che si mangiano anche loro.
> Sotto casa ho una cascina con ortaglia privata dove posso andare a piluccare liberamente.
> Hanno polli e galline ovaiole... ed a 200 mt c'é un casaro che fa ottimi formaggi etc, e vicino c'é un mulino ad acqua (c'é il torrente) con macina in pietra che vende farina bianca e gialla (*con germe di grano... che sarebbe proibito per legge *perché ci fanno l'olio di germe di grano venduto a peso d'oro) e vi garantisco che la farina col germe é davvero un'altra cosa!!!
> Quasi tutti i coltivatori e gli allevatori hanno alveari ed in questa zona iol miele é di primordine essendoci moltissimi boschi di acacie robinie.
> ...


 Fammi capire ... sarebbe proibito fare la farina integrale con il seme intero? O si tratta di grano germogliato e poi dissecato e macinato (tipo malto chiaro)?


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Fammi capire ... sarebbe proibito fare la farina integrale con il seme intero? O si tratta di grano germogliato e poi dissecato e macinato (tipo malto chiaro)?


Non è malto, è farina proprio: il grano non è germogliato.
Il germe è una piccolissima parte del chicco di grano.
Industrialmente la farina integrale non si fa macinando il grano intero.
Si prende la farina bianca (tipo 0 o 00) e si mescola con crusca, cruschello e farinetta fino a dare la percentuale di ceneri stabilita per legge.
Non si aggiunge il germe del grano.
La farina bianca di partenza deve essere ricca in glutine di buona qualità perché la crusca che si aggiunge "ammazza" la farina, le toglie la forza, non la fa lievitare bene.
La farina integrale commerciale ha meno crusca rispetto al grano intero. Se si facesse la farina integrale macinando il grano intero, al posto del pane si otterrebbe un mattone.


----------



## tatitati (28 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo qui ci sono un mucchio di piccoli produttori artigianali che di schifezze non ne fanno e vendono quello che si mangiano anche loro.
> Sotto casa ho una cascina con ortaglia privata dove posso andare a piluccare liberamente.
> Hanno polli e galline ovaiole... ed a 200 mt c'é un casaro che fa ottimi formaggi etc, e vicino c'é un mulino ad acqua (c'é il torrente) con macina in pietra che vende farina bianca e gialla (con germe di grano... che sarebbe proibito per legge perché ci fanno l'olio di germe di grano venduto a peso d'oro) e vi garantisco che la farina col germe é davvero un'altra cosa!!!
> Quasi tutti i coltivatori e gli allevatori hanno alveari ed in questa zona iol miele é di primordine essendoci moltissimi boschi di acacie robinie.
> ...


 
è una bella zona quella brù.. bella davvero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




nevica tanto lì?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> No, ma c'é un *bellissimo ed antico mulino ad acqua *proprio sotto al declivio del mio giardino, fa parte di un piccolo borgo storico tutto in pietra e d'estate vengono a farci gite le scolaresche.
> Bruja


eccallà, sapevo che cmq il mulino ci fosse...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





bel posto davvero!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non è malto, è farina proprio: il grano non è germogliato.
> Il germe è una piccolissima parte del chicco di grano.
> Industrialmente la farina integrale non si fa macinando il grano intero.
> Si prende la farina bianca (tipo 0 o 00) e si mescola con crusca, cruschello e farinetta fino a dare la percentuale di ceneri stabilita per legge.
> ...


Di conseguenza hanno proibito per legge di macinare il seme intero. Non lo sapevo. Ma forse era meno evidente a molte persone, che ormai credevano che la farina integrale fosse quel mischuglio di farina 0/00 e crusca.

Io conosco il pane integrale solo "intero", mentre quello che si mangia qui in Italia l'ho dato solo ai maiali. E' un pane favoloso, che si mantiene anche per settimane e ha sapore! Sono secoli che non mangio pane saporito con gusto di pane. M'be', 30 anni. E l'hanno proibito per legge ... ma che bravi. Ecco, questo forse è un effetto collaterale negativo della globalizzazione.


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Di conseguenza hanno proibito per legge di macinare il seme intero. Non lo sapevo. Ma forse era meno evidente a molte persone, che ormai credevano che la farina integrale fosse quel mischuglio di farina 0/00 e crusca.
> 
> Io conosco il pane integrale solo "intero", mentre quello che si mangia qui in Italia l'ho dato solo ai maiali. E' un pane favoloso, che si mantiene anche per settimane e ha sapore! Sono secoli che non mangio pane saporito con gusto di pane. M'be', 30 anni. *E l'hanno proibito per legge ...* ma che bravi. Ecco, questo forse è un effetto collaterale negativo della globalizzazione.


Si sa per quale motivo e' stato proibito?


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> La farina senza germe dura alcuni anni, quella col germe diventa rancida in pochi mesi perché contiene olio.


ora capisco perchè al mulino mi hanno detto di tenerla in congelatore, idem per la farina di mais


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> No, ma c'é un bellissimo ed antico mulino ad acqua proprio sotto al declivio del mio giardino, fa parte di un piccolo borgo storico tutto in pietra e d'estate vengono a farci gite le scolaresche.
> Bruja


 
ma almeno qualche serpe...in quel Paradiso dove vivi...ci sarà?


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> Faccio l'orto: pomodori e poi la salsa, zucchine e un pò vanno sottolio, l'aglio, fra un pò i carciofi e l'insalata, il radicchio rosso mi è morto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
senza parole


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

*tati*



tatina ha detto:


> è una bella zona quella brù.. bella davvero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

pure la tua..in quanto a natura mi sa che non scherza


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> senza parole








 se potessi farei solo questo, come lavoro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2008)

Io vado al super. Compro surgelati e cibi preparati e precotti.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io vado al super. Compro surgelati e cibi preparati e precotti.


 meno male!!!!
Almeno una!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















COminciavo a sentirmi mosca bianca!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Me too!!!!!
E la sera, quando torno, prima di togliere la giacca accendo il forno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> meno male!!!!
> Almeno una!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Io uso il micronde


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io uso il micronde


eh, me lo dovrei far regalare....... magari a natale, ora vedo!!! 
Ah, beh, poi ho anche i cibi pronti surgelati che mia madre mi prepara e invia regolarmente, in comode porzioni monodose....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Novembre 2008)

P/R grazie di esistere!

Iniziavo a sentirmi male...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma voi care donne, quanto ***** di tempo avete per fare conserve, pomodori, cucinare, andare al mulino per la farina e al ruscello per l'acqua!?

Io c'ho max 30 minuti per fare la spesa e cucinare


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> P/R grazie di esistere!
> 
> Iniziavo a sentirmi male...
> 
> ...








 non faccio spesa da un mese..... ho finito TUTTO!!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non faccio spesa da un mese..... ho finito TUTTO!!



Io pure 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ieri per cena mi son fatta i pop corn al micronde... per fortuna Sbarella aveva gia' cenato con la baby sitter


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io pure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io oggi ho portato in ufficio un barattolo di piselli prepronti acquistato secoli fa al supermercato. E un paio di fette biscottate, perchè è finito pure il pane.....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io oggi ho portato in ufficio un barattolo di piselli prepronti acquistato secoli fa al supermercato. E un paio di fette biscottate, perchè è finito pure il pane.....



Stai finendo anche le scorte del bunker antiatomico? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il mio frigo fa l'eco...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io oggi ho portato in ufficio un barattolo di piselli prepronti acquistato secoli fa al supermercato. E un paio di fette biscottate, perchè è finito pure il pane.....


 Che schifezze 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma un bel tramezzino di quelli che fanno a Capitalcity non s trova in zona?


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che schifezze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 piove e sapevo che non mi sarebbe andato di uscire!!!!


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> P/R grazie di esistere!
> 
> Iniziavo a sentirmi male...
> 
> ...


il resto del tempo oltre al lavoro! mi piace, mi lava via i cattivi pensieri zappare la terra o potare la vigna e ci dedico tutto il tempo che posso, poi è un'emozione di colori mentre sei li fuori, di odori.. ma quando assaggi il tuo vino ed è venuto buono, beh ti vengono le lacrime agli occhi.. non sò spiegarlo bene. Quando in primavera tutto rinasce e quello che hai curato espode sono felice, quando hai i frutti ancora di più. E' come la vita, prepari la terra e semini, aspetti e pensi come verrà e come migliorare.
La pioggia la fa vivere, il sole.
Non ho la televisione e nemmeno il riscaldamento, si fa la legna in estate per l'inverno, è una casa di pietra grande. Invece di guardare la tv sei in campagna o in casa a trasformare, niente vacanze ne week perchè non puoi mollare a piacere, viene prima la terra ed il suo respiro. La amo.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Stai finendo anche le scorte del bunker antiatomico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















il bello è che ho cose assurde, tipo 3 pacchi di caffè, ma niente pane e un solo pacco di pasta..... oppure due limoni e le sottilette ma nè prosciutti nè pomodori....... 
insomma, casa degli orrori!!!
Quando proprio sono a secco vado dal piccolo alimentari sotto casa che ha prezzi folli, quindi prendo solo lo stretto indispensabile. Ma domani grande spesa!!!!!!!!!!!!!Attenti gente,a rrivo io al supermarket!!!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> il resto del tempo oltre al lavoro! mi piace, mi lava via i cattivi pensieri zappare la terra o potare la vigna e ci dedico tutto il tempo che posso, poi è un'emozione di colori mentre sei li fuori, di odori.. ma quando assaggi il tuo vino ed è venuto buono, beh ti vengono le lacrime agli occhi.. non sò spiegarlo bene. Quando in primavera tutto rinasce e quello che hai curato espode sono felice, quando hai i frutti ancora di più. E' come la vita, prepari la terra e semini, aspetti e pensi come verrà e come migliorare.
> La pioggia la fa vivere, il sole.
> Non ho la televisione e nemmeno il riscaldamento, si fa la legna in estate per l'inverno, è una casa di pietra grande. Invece di guardare la tv sei in campagna o in casa a trasformare, niente vacanze ne week perchè non puoi mollare a piacere, viene prima la terra ed il suo respiro. La amo.


 sono brava ad assaggiare il vino e raccogliere i frutti. vale?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono brava ad assaggiare il vino e *raccogliere i frutti*. vale?


per la raccolta vale, vale... c'è sempre bisogno di braccia, olive, uva, mele, pensa al durissimo lavoro della raccolta dei pomodori dove gli extracomunitari vengono sfruttati all'infinito perchè gli italiani nn lo vogliono fare (lavoro troppo duro)


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono brava ad assaggiare il vino e raccogliere i frutti. vale?


VALE ECCOME!
ha ragione Corno, è faticoso anche raccogliere ma sai cosa... vale molto di più chi è felice con te di queste cose, mangiando e bevendo assieme!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> VALE ECCOME!
> ha ragione Corno, è faticoso anche raccogliere ma sai cosa... vale molto di più chi è felice con te di queste cose, mangiando e bevendo assieme!


concordo, sono momenti bellissimi, ho fatto le olive qualche giorno fa, chiaccherando insieme a parenti e amici durante il pranzo, troppo bello!


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> concordo, sono momenti bellissimi, ho fatto le olive qualche giorno fa, chiaccherando insieme a parenti e amici durante il pranzo, troppo bello!


DAVVERO!?

qui ogni fine settimana, tanti amici ed una serenità fantastica a chiacchierare anche del nulla o a sfottersi e a giocare a battaglia con le olive, pranzo veloce e di nuovo sugli olivi che in questo momento hanno un odore particolare.. da olio acerbo e foglie fresche. Alle sera cena davanti al camino per chi c'è, chi cucina e chi lava, chi apparecchia o beve: ognuno fa qualcosa. Dopo un anno di lavoro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qualche volta è capitato qualcuno che mette tensione e che si diverte così... ma non ha capito niente di cosa è la serenità di questi momenti.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> il resto del tempo oltre al lavoro! mi piace, mi lava via i cattivi pensieri zappare la terra o potare la vigna e ci dedico tutto il tempo che posso, poi è un'emozione di colori mentre sei li fuori, di odori.. ma quando assaggi il tuo vino ed è venuto buono, beh ti vengono le lacrime agli occhi.. non sò spiegarlo bene. Quando in primavera tutto rinasce e quello che hai curato espode sono felice, quando hai i frutti ancora di più. E' come la vita, prepari la terra e semini, aspetti e pensi come verrà e come migliorare.
> La pioggia la fa vivere, il sole.
> Non ho la televisione e nemmeno il riscaldamento, si fa la legna in estate per l'inverno, è una casa di pietra grande. Invece di guardare la tv sei in campagna o in casa a trasformare, niente vacanze ne week perchè non puoi mollare a piacere, viene prima la terra ed il suo respiro. La amo.


Capisco più cose di te, ora che hai scritto questo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma tu lavori in città?


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> il resto del tempo oltre al lavoro! mi piace, mi lava via i cattivi pensieri zappare la terra o potare la vigna e ci dedico tutto il tempo che posso, poi è un'emozione di colori mentre sei li fuori, di odori.. ma quando assaggi il tuo vino ed è venuto buono, beh ti vengono le lacrime agli occhi.. non sò spiegarlo bene. Quando in primavera tutto rinasce e quello che hai curato espode sono felice, quando hai i frutti ancora di più. E' come la vita, prepari la terra e semini, aspetti e pensi come verrà e come migliorare.
> La pioggia la fa vivere, il sole.
> Non ho la televisione e nemmeno il riscaldamento, si fa la legna in estate per l'inverno, è una casa di pietra grande. Invece di guardare la tv sei in campagna o in casa a trasformare, niente vacanze ne week perchè non puoi mollare a piacere, viene prima la terra ed il suo respiro. La amo.


 da bambina i miei avevano l'orto ed ogni tanto mi pare di risentire i profumi delle verdure appena colte, il piacere di cogliere la frutta dall'albero ...
ti ringrazio per le immagini che mi hai evocato


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Capisco più cose di te, ora che hai scritto questo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'ufficio è in nel paese più vicino e la citta è a 10 minuti, lavoro per clienti "cittadini" così associo le cose ma vado poco per pigrizia e perchè non mi piace fare shopping


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> da bambina i miei avevano l'orto ed ogni tanto mi pare di risentire i profumi delle verdure appena colte, il piacere di cogliere la frutta dall'albero ...
> ti ringrazio per le immagini che mi hai evocato


nessun grazie a me... è il respiro della terra che ti da questo!
anch'io da piccola e ricordo ancora il sapore del pomodoro rubato dalla pianta della nonna... per questo ho voluto fare la "piantagione", ho sempre vissuto in città e vita da città, è stato un caso che sia capitato questo cambiamento e mai avrei pensato di amare così la terra, come da piccola


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> DAVVERO!?
> 
> qui ogni fine settimana, tanti amici ed una serenità fantastica a chiacchierare anche del nulla o a sfottersi e a giocare a battaglia con le olive, pranzo veloce e di nuovo sugli olivi che in questo momento hanno un odore particolare.. *da olio acerbo e foglie fresche.* Alle sera cena davanti al camino per chi c'è, chi cucina e chi lava, chi apparecchia o beve: ognuno fa qualcosa. Dopo un anno di lavoro...
> 
> ...


è vero, che bel profumo...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> l'ufficio è in nel paese più vicino e la citta è a 10 minuti, lavoro per clienti "cittadini" così associo le cose ma vado poco per pigrizia e perchè non mi piace fare shopping


No... era per capire i tempi...

Io sto in campagna da sempre ma lavoro dall'altra parte della città e più di due ore al giorno se ne vanno in spostamenti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anch'io vorrei tanto starmene a casa a fare le salse.


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No... era per capire i tempi...
> 
> Io sto in campagna da sempre ma lavoro dall'altra parte della città e più di due ore al giorno se ne vanno in spostamenti...
> 
> ...


si sono stata fortunata, anche se sono quasi sempre da sola, isolata dal mondo.

secondo me la televione uccide, narcotizza e quello che potremmo fare in più ci sembra impegnativo, da quando sono senza vivo molto meglio e faccio più cose..


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> è vero, che bel profumo...


... e l'odore delle olive sotto la macina!? e l'olio che appena esce punge le narici? sembra verde fosforescente... brilla!

ma tu la fai la battaglia con le olive?????


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

scusate lo svacco al post


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> ... e l'odore delle olive sotto la macina!? e l'olio che appena esce punge le narici? sembra verde fosforescente... brilla!


sabato sera a mezzanotte e mezzo ho l'appuntamento al frantoio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















matilde ha detto:


> ma tu la fai la battaglia con le olive?????


mmmmmh, non troppo, perchè poi ce n'è di più da raccogliere fuori dalle reti...


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> si sono stata fortunata, anche se sono quasi sempre da sola, isolata dal mondo.
> 
> secondo me la televione uccide, narcotizza e quello che potremmo fare in più ci sembra impegnativo, da quando sono senza vivo molto meglio e faccio più cose..


Vivere e nutrirsi in un ambiente lontano dai veleni delle metropoli aiuta certamente....

Mi piacerebbe, ma non posso.

Da anziano, se ci arrivo.....


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> si sono stata fortunata, anche se sono quasi sempre da sola, isolata dal mondo.
> 
> *secondo me la televione uccide, narcotizza e quello che potremmo fare in più ci sembra impegnativo, da quando sono senza vivo molto meglio e faccio più cose*..


 di base hai ragione .solo che piacerebbe pensare di essere in grado di farne un uso strumentale a quello che ci serve.
in generale la tecnologia se usata adeguatamente non può che migliorarci la vita; 
un telegiornale, un  approfondimento sono fonte d'informazione e crescita.un po' in tutte le cose quello che ci fa del male è l'abuso


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sabato sera a mezzanotte e mezzo ho l'appuntamento al frantoio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh quest'anno l'abbiamo prenotato ogni lunedì per un mese e mezzo fin dall'inizio, tanto per non farci fottere ogni notte il fine settimana per altrettanti mesi! ho minacciato di arrivare vestita da disco a tacco 12 cantando pepepepepeèèè pepepeppeee brigitte bardot bardot

... ma se sali sull'albero puoi colpire chi sta giù 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  o se sei giù sposti la frasca e le spari in faccia al vicino...
e se ci sono più reti con più alberi in fila....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> di base hai ragione .solo che piacerebbe pensare di essere in grado di farne un uso strumentale a quello che ci serve.
> in generale la tecnologia se usata adeguatamente non può che migliorarci la vita;
> un telegiornale, un  approfondimento sono fonte d'informazione e crescita.un po' in tutte le cose quello che ci fa del male è l'abuso


Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Novembre 2008)

Comunque io continuo a non avere tempo


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque io continuo a non avere tempo


Allora và a laurà, terùn.....


----------



## La Lupa (28 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> si sono stata fortunata, anche se sono quasi sempre da sola, isolata dal mondo.
> 
> secondo me la televione uccide, narcotizza e quello che potremmo fare in più ci sembra impegnativo, da quando sono senza vivo molto meglio e faccio più cose..


Isolata dal mondo, son sempre stata da dio.

E' fargli sopportare la mia presenza che delle volte mi riesce difficile. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sulla televisione, guarda... io ho vissuto più di 6 anni senza e stavo... come sopra!

Poi è arrivato Napo... decoder, parabole...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che dirti?

Per me, ha la stessa dignità di una lavatrice.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Isolata dal mondo, son sempre stata da dio.
> 
> E' fargli sopportare la mia presenza che delle volte mi riesce difficile.
> 
> ...


Permettimi di dissentire! La lavatrice e' fondamentale...ha dignita' da vendere...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> di base hai ragione .solo che piacerebbe pensare di essere in grado di farne un uso strumentale a quello che ci serve.
> in generale la tecnologia se usata adeguatamente non può che migliorarci la vita;
> un telegiornale, un approfondimento sono fonte d'informazione e crescita.un po' in tutte le cose quello che ci fa del male è l'abuso


Ma... ti dirò... lo pensavo anch'io quando ce l'avevo.
Cercavo di farne un uso consapevole ecc ecc...

Poi però, avevndo vissuto tanti anni senza, mi sono accorta che non era così.

I canali di informazione possono essere molti e del resto la televisione non è certo il migliore. Punto uno.

E poi guarda... abituare l'occhio e l'orecchio a ricevere li stimoli televisivi (che sono nella quali totalità innaturali, a meno che tu non ti sintonizzi tutto il giorno su di una cascata con il sottofondo di uccellini) a me personalmente aveva fatto male.

Quando mi sono "disintossicata" mi sono resa conto della grande differenza percettiva che avevo del mondo.

La ricettività agli stimoli esterni è di molto aumentata e mi sono ritrovata mooooolto più sensibile di prima. Ho scoperto facilità a cogliere ed elaborare rapidamente stimoli visivi e uditivi, molto più di prima e molto più degli altri (intesi tutti i comuni mortali teledotati).

Può darsi che sia una cosa accaduta solo a me... ma oggi, che ho di nuovo il pestifero apparecchio in casa lo percepisco per lo più come un continuo attacco alla mia intimità.

Non so come dire... mi offende, mi aggredisce, mi impedisce di concentrarmi, mi costringe continuamente a prestargli attenzione perchè fa rumore, lampeggia, sfarfalla...

E' una grande fonte di litigio, tra me e Napo.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Novembre 2008)

E' un peccato che certa gente non riesca a portare a termine nessun _percorso_


----------



## La Lupa (28 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire! La lavatrice e' fondamentale...ha dignita' da vendere...


Devo dire che stavo per correggere il post.

Sono d'accordo con lei collega.

Faccio ammenda e ricolloco la lavatrice al livello che le spetta, di _Grande Amica della Donna._


----------



## La Lupa (28 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' un peccato che certa gente non riesca a portare a termine nessun _percorso_


Che scema! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbè... ne ho mollato uno ma ne ho iniziato altri dieci!


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire! La lavatrice e' fondamentale...ha dignita' da vendere...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Devo dire che stavo per correggere il post.
> 
> Sono d'accordo con lei collega.
> 
> Faccio ammenda e ricolloco la lavatrice al livello che le spetta, di _Grande Amica della Donna._


immagina un tempo quando non ci stava...terribbile...povere le nostre nonne...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che scema!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco perche' la lavatrice e' coerente e dignitosa... finisce sempre i suoi percorsi


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... ti dirò... lo pensavo anch'io quando ce l'avevo.
> Cercavo di farne un uso consapevole ecc ecc...
> 
> Poi però, avevndo vissuto tanti anni senza, mi sono accorta che non era così.
> ...


a pensarci , questo credo che sia profondamente vero.


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Novembre 2008)

Non guardo la TV, se non saltuariamente, distrattamente e per non più di mezz'ora, da vent'anni.....


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... ti dirò... lo pensavo anch'io quando ce l'avevo.
> Cercavo di farne un uso consapevole ecc ecc...
> 
> Poi però, avevndo vissuto tanti anni senza, mi sono accorta che non era così.
> ...


non avrei potuto descrivere meglio: una disintossicazione. I canali di informazione e approfondimento diversi ci sono.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2008)

Senza televisione si capisce meglio sè stessi, ma non si capiscono gli altri.
Augh


----------



## Lettrice (28 Novembre 2008)

La tv non mi fa nessun effetto.

Ci sono programmi che mi piace guardare... per lo piu' minchiate.

L'informazione televisiva e in generale mi fa cagare, per lo piu' e' cronaca nera trattata a mo di reality... cosa che tollero ben poco.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si sa per quale motivo e' stato proibito?


Non saprei, forse lo sa Bruja.

Però mi ricorda all'episodio delle uova, che da un giorno all'altro dovevano essere timbrate e tarate. Qui la reazione è stata esemplare, infatti è stata l'unica volta in cui tutti i contadini piccoli e grandi erano d'accordo senza neanche sentirsi: Per qualche settimana mancavano le uova fai-da-te in tutto il paese, e dopo la legge sparì magicamente e non s'è più sentita fino ai giorni d'oggi. Anni 80 per la cronaca.

Queste sono le reazioni che in nessun altro paese sarebbero state possibili. Quando c'è la tacita unione, allora il popolo Italiano è potente. Ma è così difficile trovare un accordo anche per altre cose, soprattutto di prima necessità?


----------

